# Cannon Electric downrigger



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm considering upgrading to electrics. I have a fiberglass boat. The install info online I've seen talks about a common ground between all the metal on the boat, or possibly the positive ion control, and the auto stop won't work. will this be an issue, it sounds like a PITA. Any other tricks I should know about?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

You will be fine.
You are already grounded through your lower unit/outboard.
Unless this is a tiny fiberglass boat with no motor in the water?


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Suggest you read ABYC E-11.
It is a document specific for AC and DC electrical systems on boats.
Never use the boat as a ground, especially on aluminum boats. 


Shaner is correct that the motor will be the item in the water and connected to the electrical system. 
Pay attention to your zincs and change if needed, even in fresh water.


----------

